# India Gaming Carnival 2012 Prize 1.5 Crore



## DDIF (Feb 15, 2012)

Source: India Gaming Carnival - India's Largest Electronics Gaming event

*From 6th to 8th April 2012 at Noida

Games: CSS, CoD 4, DOTA, NFS: RUN, Tekken 6, FIFA 2012, Street Fighter 4, StarCraft II, Angry Birds, Fruit Ninja and much much more.*



> India's Largest Gaming & Electronics Expo..
> Spanning over 21.8 acres at Ayatti a super premium property in Greater Noida.
> Over 200,000 expected attendees with 20,000 gamers in a period of 3 days.
> Prize money of Rs 1.5 Cr (USD 300,000) in total.
> ...



So guys what you say?


----------



## clinton (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome!!Cant attend but looking forward for new launches if any.Hope Digit covers the event...


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice. Too bad wont be there 

but whY a competition of of Angry birds and fruit ninja?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> whY a competition of of Angry birds and fruit ninja?



 To Increase Contestants


----------



## pratzgh1 (Feb 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> but whY a competition of of Angry birds and fruit ninja?



So, that girls participate too


----------



## DDIF (Feb 15, 2012)

Because they are crazy popular games and not everyone has played PC/Console games, some are masters of even Snake on Nokia phones.
Anyway the event will be great, but I am so much busy for April, but if I get time I would sure attend to see the competition.
So anyone of you will be attending this, as participant or just to see the champions?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

CSS !??  Why not 1.6?


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> CSS !??  Why not 1.6?



not needed


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^You crazy?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 15, 2012)

oh wow cosplay have to get there
oh nope. checked it out. if ur good at gaming u might get a bunch of freebs. but other than that, it doesnt look like a fun event with a lot of things to offer to non competing attendees :/ schedule is very vague 
anyone got more info?


----------



## fz8975 (Feb 15, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^You crazy?



i mean you don't need to include cs in games list....its by default included since its the best MP game


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^Oh then fine


----------



## DDIF (Feb 15, 2012)

So far no one attending?
Guys if I were free I would've have, just to watch people. Let see if someone else is attending.


----------



## funskar (Feb 15, 2012)

Why not crysis 2 & Battlefield 3 ?


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 15, 2012)

@funskar they do have battlefield 3 . for more updates visit there fb page here : India Gaming Carnival | Facebook


----------



## Faun (Feb 15, 2012)

Gamers in business attires, seems like someone skipped a day at job

*www.wtf-igc.com/img/pics/somepic.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> but whY a competition of of Angry birds and fruit ninja?



you think angry birds is an easy game? also had you visited my college last year you'll know the craze of Angry birds on PC (or laptop in collg). Fruit Ninja is available for PC too.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 15, 2012)

it'll be in my city!!!
now thats awesome!!

edit : screwed.
exams start on the next day 

i swear these guys set the dates to jarate me off.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 15, 2012)

depends on exam schedule for me


----------



## DDIF (Feb 16, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> it'll be in my city!!!
> now thats awesome!!
> 
> edit : screwed.
> ...



Well you can just give them a short visit and some of us can't even do that.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice. Too bad wont be there
> 
> but whY a competition of of Angry birds and fruit ninja?



they just might wanna see how obsessed people can get with such time pass casual titles.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 18, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> Well you can just give them a short visit and some of us can't even do that.



sure, i can do that, but whats the point, if i cant play there 

also, i started using duckduckgo, its pretty cool


----------



## Vyom (Feb 18, 2012)

I will do anything to attend this!!! Wow!
Might as well start practicing from now...

Tickets Rs. 500 per day, and Rs.1000 for 3 days.. Hmmmm..


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Feb 18, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> CSS !??  Why not 1.6?



 its C.16, dota all-stars etc etc Not "css"           
N i cant attend the event parents not allowing


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2012)

RaMpAgEr^GodZ said:


> its C.16, dota all-stars etc etc Not "css"
> N i cant attend the event parents not allowing



Have you even got I wanted to say about?



Spoiler



It was counter strike 1.6


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 18, 2012)

Bad news for 2nd yr students.-))


----------



## DDIF (Feb 18, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> sure, i can do that, but whats the point, if i cant play there
> 
> also, i started using duckduckgo, its pretty cool



On 8th my cousin is getting married so this event NO NO for me now.
Might as well next year. Good to know you liked DDG.


----------



## animax (Feb 19, 2012)

Awsome news



ManiDhillon said:


> Source: India Gaming Carnival - India's Largest Electronics Gaming event
> 
> *From 6th to 8th April 2012 at Noida
> 
> ...


----------



## criztle (Mar 12, 2012)

i am attending at any cost


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 13, 2012)

There IS some News Going On about India Gaming Carnival - India's Largest Electronics Gaming event going 2 be happening As they Have no sponsers.
Even International Cod team fanatic Has said that The Host can pay the amount they promise So Its scam. As of Now nothing is Known Properly


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't like the tournament registration process because I'm very moody guy. If I feel like going I will go if I don't I won't. It's just 45mins away from my place.-P If it's a scam then don't worry Delhi is the capital of scams we can deal with one more.-)


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone who is attending please take some pics.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 13, 2012)

Some are complaining that CS guys needs to pay Rs. 1.5k per head in their own page. Not sure if this is legit or not, I've heard rumours that some company is sponsoring but I seriously doubt it. If it happens and if its a success, its all good. If not, nothing new.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 13, 2012)

what kind of records you are trying to break?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 6, 2012)

Doesn't looks like the carnival is going well. 
It turns out the attendees were asked to return back from the first day of the event today! 

Here's a conversation with Zomato:
*www.erodov.com/forums/imagehosting/14f7efb6e3a133.png
Source: Erodov.

The carnival link at Zomato is now gone. And can only be accessed by google cache:
India Gaming Carnival at Ayatti Convention Center, Noida | Zomato Events

Something fishy here?


----------

